# **New pics for an id** pic heavy!!!



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi thanks to everyone who has replyed to my other post just want to put a couple of better pics on for an id


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its a butter! Its a butter! I was right! Woohoo!!


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Nuttybabez :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO the saddles of yours look to red to be a Butter Red rat snake. 
I'd say either a Amel Red rat snake or higher percent Red rat snake Hybrid Creamsicle corn.

Butter Red rat snake.









Amel Red rat snake.









Higher percent Red rat snake, Red rat/Great plains hybrid Creamsicle corn.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

His saddles are brown, i cant see any red! and his background colour is yellow like banana or butter! his colour reminds me of those toffee sweets that were out years ago called toffos! they had a banana and toffee one in a wrapper that looks just like the colour of my corn so now hes called toffo!! :lol2:


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

looking at both set of pics, I would say Amel and Butter...Either way they are both very nice snakes..


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> looking at both set of pics, I would say Amel and Butter...Either way they are both very nice snakes..


Thank you they are really nice im very happy with them both :2thumb:

For future breeding plans what morph would be best to pair each of them up with?


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

For visuals in your first season.... Anything **** or het butter x Butter and anything **** or het amel x amel :2thumb:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mattinho said:


> For visuals in your first season.... Anything **** or het butter x Butter and anything **** or het amel x amel :2thumb:


Thank you : victory:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

No problem :2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

gazz said:


> IMO the saddles of yours look to red to be a Butter Red rat snake...
> http://www.cornsnakes.net/images/PhotoGallery/okcr0009.JPG


butters have brown-ish saddles when they're younger, lightening up to yellow in most as they get older: http://iansvivarium.com/morphs/species/elaphe_guttata/butter/


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

eeji said:


> butters have brown-ish saddles when they're younger, lightening up to yellow in most as they get older: Butter Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium


Yeah he is young, and those pics on that website look just like mine!! They look stunning when adults, hope my toffo will look like those they are beautiful :flrt:


----------

